# Well, I've driven it!



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Can't say much until Mon, but make sure you check out Autoweek on Mon as well as my website for movies.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bet you loved it


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've heard from another journalist who's driven it and hewas most impressed. Expect a lot of coverage thi weekend on various websites.

Well done Dino!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Can't wait to monday


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Everyone there was impressed. Hard not to be, Nissan have done an impressive job with this car!!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Dino - 

Damn. Now I'm really going to have buy one...

Speaking of movies, Dino - what ever happened to the photos/video they shot of us that rainy night at Daikoku?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I have no idea. Haven't heard anything from Edmunds or NG.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

well, so much for my 15 minutes...

Dino - Can you at least tell us what colour car you drove??


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

You lucky **** Dino

Well done mate :wavey: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Well actually I drove 3 cars, a Dark Silver one for 2.5 hours on country roads and highway (limiter sucks!!), a Titanium one for my first track outing and a Red one for my second one. Was then driven around by a pro driver in a Ultimate Silver one.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Can't wait to read your review.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

DCD said:


> Well actually I drove 3 cars, a Dark Silver one for 2.5 hours on country roads and highway (limiter sucks!!), a Titanium one for my first track outing and a Red one for my second one. Was then driven around by a pro driver in a Ultimate Silver one.


Crap! There is a speed limiter!??


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes there is. On Japanese cars you can only remove it when the GPS knows the car is inside the grounds of a race track. To remove it you have to go into the MFD items list, select number 19 and agree to the warning. You then get one of the readings on the screen saying circuit mode or something like that.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

akasakaR33 said:


> Dino -
> 
> Damn. Now I'm really going to have buy one...
> 
> Speaking of movies, Dino - what ever happened to the photos/video they shot of us that rainy night at Daikoku?



Aki I have a few below here from that night...including the sparks coming off your brakes. 

Sorry to clutter the post Dino. Will wait for those video's opcorn:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

What is the car is outside of Japan?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

DCD said:


> Yes there is. On Japanese cars you can only remove it when the GPS knows the car is inside the grounds of a race track. To remove it you have to go into the MFD items list, select number 19 and agree to the warning. You then get one of the readings on the screen saying circuit mode or something like that.


Yikes - talk about big brother. I sure hope that the tuners figure out a way around this. Although in Japan, it actually kind of makes sense, as I (almost) never go over 180 on the public roads. (only when racing those Porsches that seem to want to challenge me... what's up with those guys, anyway?)

Adam - you have PM. 

Aki


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I think it will be easy to bypass...but not worth loosing the 3 year warranty over. ECU has a memory function which records any tweaking that is done


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Dino, do you know what happens if it loses the GPS signal?

Cant wait to read the write up


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Wow, I thought that GPS rumour was nonsense. Would be interesting to know how this would affect cars exported out of Japan completely.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Japan has a mandatory 180km/h top speed limit, I doubt they'd shoot themselves in the foot by keeping it on export GT-Rs


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

Durzel said:


> Wow, I thought that GPS rumour was nonsense. Would be interesting to know how this would affect cars exported out of Japan completely.


I doubt this will be done on the UK Spec cars.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I have lots of questions .... look forward to your articles and pictures.

Was the limiter working on your test drive.
What is the car like when driven along some of your favourite country roads while being limited. Do you still get to enjoy the in gear acceleration.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> ECU has a memory function which records any tweaking that is done


WTF? Soon you won't be able to start the car if you put an aftermarket air filter on.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

From what I understand from the nissan meeting we attended 
The speed limit is in the GPS system, if a car is exported out of Japan, Nissan GPS system will not work, so you cannot turn off the GPS speed limit.
The exported R35 will have the speed limiter on in other countries, and you can`t turn it off as you wont have access to the Japanese GPS.

However there is another company making a GPS speed limit cut, I am not sure how this will work (It may need the GPS to be accessable, ie Japanese market only. So export is a problem if you want to remove the speed limit as the GPS will become unavailabe in another country)

The other option is wait until the speed limit cut product is on the market, have it added to the car when the car is in Japan (GPS working) then export the car with the GPS speed limit removed.

Nissan also said there are two companies tuning parts what will be allowed on the car, (Nismo and ?????) and the warrantee will still be valid.

Tuning on this car and still maintaining the warrantee is a no go (unless you use parts from the 2 manufacturers above, the other company I forgot sorry)

Nissan also said there is no global warrantee, so if buy a Japanese car, then dont expect to have it paid for by Nissan UK if the engine/mission fails etc. Warrantees are available in each country for that countries cars.

Safe to say Nissan have found a way around the exporting of earlier models and have a very good deterrant, its safe to say price protection is back and now they have redemmed the old term "grey import" 

Not sure if this info was of interest to anyone but thought Id post it anyway while its still fresh in my head.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

EndlessR said:


> From what I understand from the nissan meeting we attended
> The speed limit is in the GPS system, if a car is exported out of Japan, Nissan GPS system will not work, so you cannot turn off the GPS speed limit.
> The exported R35 will have the speed limiter on in other countries, and you can`t turn it off as you wont have access to the Japanese GPS.
> 
> Not sure if this info was of interest to anyone but thought Id post it anyway while its still fresh in my head.


Thanks Endless R for that invaluable information.

This is going to be a major problem for those of us who live in countries where the GT-R is not officially distributed and will need to use parallel importers to bring the car in. And also for those in the UK who are importing the car from Japan in advance of its official debut in the UK.

My PI has already got 20 units to be delivered over the next 3 months. Sure would love to see if the speed limit has been disabled on those cars. 

ps if I am reading the reviews/literature right, the cars are "track" ready from deliver, ie no need to run the car in?


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome mate! Good to see it's living up to expectations.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I wouldn't worry about the speed limiter too much if you are importing a car to the UK. It will be easy enough to get it removed, it's only software. What I worry about it the owners in Japan! 

Anyway getting back on track I have to say Nissan have done a monumental job with this car. It is without a doubt the worlds fastest A to B car, there is nothing that will keep up with the GTR. It is in every way a phenomenal car, from the unrelenting power and response of the engine to the fast and smooth gearbox. The brakes are just about perfect both on road and on track with a firm immediate bite from the pedal and a progressive power and feel as you get on them more and more. They inspire confidence as even when you are really stamping on them you know there is always more in reserve. Suspension...again I was impressed. They are firm but never make the car crash and soak bumps up only like a Bilstein damper can. The differences from R to standard to Comfort are small yet very perceptible. There seems to be no sign of body roll from the driver's seat, the GTR just tucks into any corner with a nice flat stance and immediate bite. The steering is telepathic, communicative out on the road as well as the track, as well as well weighted. Keep the VDC/traction control on standard and the car will keep all your ham-fisted driving in check. You can get away with murder on this setting. Get into R mode and things are much the same but there will be more yaw allowed before the VDC intervenes. This is the perfect setting for fast country road use. Turn the VDC off completely and even on this setting the car is a pussy cat. Power oversteer is there for the taking, you can steer it on the throttle like the best RWD cars out there but you always feel there is a stabilizing pull front the front keeping you pointing the right direction. There is a tremendous amount of grip which comes from a number of areas like the sticky Bridgestones, the close to perfect weight distribution, low center of gravity and of course the chassis. Plough into a corner under heavy breaking and it just stays perfectly straight, no tail waggling, just total composure. There is such an immediate acceleration and response from any rpm that I just cannot believe it only has 480 PS. A 600 PS R34 doesn't feel as fast. And those 1740 kg? You know they are there as you read the number on the spec sheet, but you just don't feel them. At least on the road. On track, if you start to over-drive the car then you will be reminded of the curb weight but even beyond the limit of grip the car is controllable, easy to reel in and shows very little sign of understeer....unless you really try to drive like an idiot.

And the sub 4 sec 0-100 km/h? Had a few goes at launching it. Very easy thing to do. Stick the transmission into Manual and R mode, kill the VDC, put your left foot on the brake and with the right dial in as many rpm as you feel necessary. When ready release the brake and off you go. Acceleration is savage but due to the cold temperature of both the road and the tyres I was getting a lot of rear wheel hop. I gave up after a few goes as I was beginning to feel sorry for the transmission!

So overall there are only a few negatives for me:

- Big-Brother type speed limiter
- Driving position is just way to high even on the lowest setting. I could barely fit inside with a helmet and I'm only 188 cm! 

I thought I could never find a car that could reel me away from the R34. Now I have. I'm just happy it is another GTR.

Hats off to Nissan!


----------



## Zakira (May 5, 2007)

^ Nice write up. Makes me really anxious to get mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting DCD.
Really enjoyed reading it.

Rgds,
Henk


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

nice one dino. I can't wait to have a little steer myself. soon.... soon... 

I finally checked one out in the flesh today and it was just as impressive as I'd hoped. How they can possibly build such a car and sell it for 8mil is beyond me. I'm sure you know having modified your own GTR and I know having modified my GTRs that 8 mil in parts doesn't get you far! let alone the actual car that those parts are attached to. So many great things on it. 380mm brakes, big mono-block brembo calipers, 20inch rims with nice tyres, awesome interior, the bilsteins... the list goes on and on.

bring on tomorrow so we can all see some in action!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Check out my video here:

Hot-lap heaven - AutoWeek Magazine


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

DCD said:


> Check out my video here:
> 
> Hot-lap heaven - AutoWeek Magazine


Cool Vid :bowdown1:


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

great video dino - you lucky sod  :thumbsup:

umar.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

DCD said:


> - Big-Brother type speed limiter
> - Driving position is just way to high even on the lowest setting. I could barely fit inside with a helmet and I'm only 188 cm!


the first one doesn't bother me (there's no general speed limit in germany, so it doesn't make sense), but the second point sounds a bit scary. did you bring it up while you were with the nissan officials? what did they say?

i hope they'll use the extra year europe has to wait for that car to arrive to adapt it slightly (the average driver size should be one of those localizations).

one other thing i'm wondering about: how are the runflats? i guess on the track there's no problem as they were made for that and you have the race settings activated anyway, but i wonder if they managed to ruin the comfort mode? at least the audi runflats i've driven so far were a terrible experience compared to 'real' tires. maybe you could elaborate a bit on your impressions concerning that?

oh, and thanks for the material posted so far


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome video - but if what you say is true then importing a GTR into the UK will be a no go or a 55K gamble.

Kp


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

DCD said:


> Can't say much until Mon, but make sure you check out Autoweek on Mon as well as my website for movies.


Do you have videos of you driving it on open roads? Wanna see how it drives on the road by a non-professional driver...


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

wow, it sounds great....but to read some of those reviews.... someone actually called it an uprated 350Z! Are they kidding?! Wow, sometimes Americans are just plain stupid about cars; I continuously tell my wife why I don't like our American cars, then people go on to say they would rather save the money and buy a Corvette... save what money! They are priced the same, and the GTR is the much better car. They will soon see as the automotive journalists start to get a hold of the car, independently.

Thank you for posting the video, and thank you for your info. My wife really likes it, and she loved the brochure I received in the mail. I think this might be a hint...


----------



## AMG_POWER (Nov 20, 2007)

I wanna see more videos of Speedo when accelerating!!!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Dino, I just tell you I hate you  for your job, for living in Japan, to own a BNR34, and to drive new GT-R :thumbsup: 
I love to read your impressions about R35 :clap: :clap: Nissan has created a new beast :bowdown1:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dino, as someone who's driven it, does the interior really look so haphazardly put together as it appears in photos? There seems to be an arbitrary placement of components and modules on the dashboard, is it as bad as I think?

Also, have you driven a GT3 recently? Or indeed a 430?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Dino, as someone who's driven it, does the interior really look so haphazardly put together as it appears in photos? There seems to be an arbitrary placement of components and modules on the dashboard, is it as bad as I think?













> <Cockpit>
> 
> To enable the driver to fully concentrate on safe driving especially at high speeds, the door mirror, combination meter and multifunction meter are positioned an uniformed height, minimizing the driver's eye movement while driving.


I think Nissan's engineers have done a lot more research than what we give them credit for 

NISSAN GT-R press information...

As to whether it looks as upmarket as Audi, I doubt it. But then I still can't understand why Audi chose to replace the handbrake for a button. Or why the tacho doesn't get central billing in the display, as it should.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep they put ergonomics ahead of aesthetics


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

DCD said:


> Check out my video here:
> 
> Hot-lap heaven - AutoWeek Magazine


This link doesn't seem to work.........


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

its moved to here:

Hot-lap heaven - AutoWeek Magazine


----------



## WestSide (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank You for the write up and video...

I would like to see it in metallic black...


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

After reading that I only have one question Dino: What colour did you order? 

/P


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Perra said:


> After reading that I only have one question Dino: What colour did you order?
> 
> /P


:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm getting a bit worried now.:nervous: 

This car is really starting to grow on me, especially since seeing one in the metal. Looks great in red too...although I still hate the look of the front.

I'm going to give it a while yet, at the very least until the Spec-V is released. Improved models always follow....


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

before i didn't like it, now I do...but something about driving my R34 in the states, makes me want to stick with mine.

Great work! and I wish i had your job.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Mine's took out their new R35 at Tsukuba today. Managed a 1.03.1 second lap. Very good indeed. I then heard the driver, Kinoshita-san, left the VDC/TC control in "R" mode. Which explained why the car seemed to cut power when exiting corners. With the VDC/TC systems turned to "OFF" this thing will easily lap close to a second faster. 1.02 at Tsukuba is fast for a standard car.....
Engine was probably tight too...they just picked it up last night!

Pictures to follow..


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Mine's took out their new R35 at Tsukuba today. Managed a 1.03.1 second lap. Very good indeed. I then heard the driver, Kinoshita-san, left the VDC/TC control in "R" mode. Which explained why the car seemed to cut power when exiting corners. With the VDC/TC systems turned to "OFF" this thing will easily lap close to a second faster. 1.02 at Tsukuba is fast for a standard car.....
> Engine was probably tight too...they just picked it up last night!
> 
> Pictures to follow..


Any one have times for other production cars?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> Mine's took out their new R35 at Tsukuba today. Managed a 1.03.1 second lap. Very good indeed. I then heard the driver, Kinoshita-san, left the VDC/TC control in "R" mode. Which explained why the car seemed to cut power when exiting corners. With the VDC/TC systems turned to "OFF" this thing will easily lap close to a second faster. 1.02 at Tsukuba is fast for a standard car.....
> Engine was probably tight too...they just picked it up last night!
> 
> Pictures to follow..


Did Mine's already did some work on the car? It is cool to see they are already using the car on the track.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> Did Mine's already did some work on the car? It is cool to see they are already using the car on the track.


Nope, standard except for some stickers 

They're currently developing parts for it....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Kanzen said:


> Nope, standard except for some stickers
> 
> They're currently developing parts for it....


It would be cool if they respray the car in the signature white that Mine's uses.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

*More Pics* http://www.gtchannel.com/media_gallery.php...677&msg_rep


----------



## SAJ_1982 (May 2, 2007)

Wasn''t sure about white before, but in these pics it looks the bollocks.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Got back from the event a few hours ago. Mine's had hinted they'd be bringing this to Tsukuba, whist at the Nismo Festival, but it was good to see it be driven hard.

It's pretty quiet as it whoshes past, but 103.1 lap time is fairly impressive, considering a standard R34 GT-R is in the 105's... Note how little body roll it has for a production car. As DCD says, if the VDC/TC systems had been turned to "OFF", it might have done better, even. More pics from time attack later (The M Speed GT-R was amazing to look at, as usual... Got some great pics underneath - but that's another thread.. )

Miguel


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Not to dampen spirits or anything.. but I remember the BM guys did mid 1:04 on the stock Evo 9 GSR. Just 1 second slower.

That said, the track is very short and the GTR wouldn't be able to stretch their legs that much on this course.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Chuck_H said:


>


I see Shin hanging around there. 

I believe he picks his up tomorrow. :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------

